# Winter Cooking



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Invested in a £20 pan to cook 800- 1000g meat dishes

normally cook minc n tatties, chilli, chicken soup with 4 breasts

todays dish...chilli...

800g lea mince, lge onion, 2 chillis, 2 peppers i box mushrooms, tomatoe pure, garlic puree, 2 peppers....will box in to 4 meals for tomorrow :thumb:

serve with rice or dip with crusty bread


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ive had a sh*t day so l just had chinese and fu*k it mate !!!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Ive had a sh*t day so l just had chinese and fu*k it mate !!!


 :thumb: :thumb :

lol...its for tomorrows meals.....take away at weekend pal..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Been working on Saddleworth moor mate and its been BLEAK !!!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Been working on Saddleworth moor mate and its been BLEAK !!!


ooooff...that is bleak pal....


----------

